# My solar project



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

There seems to be a lot of interest in solar power here so I thought I might post my experiences. This will be a long post done in several installments.

This all started when I decided I needed a battery backup for my pellet stove. These backup systems are very expensive and of very limited capacity. I decided to go big and build a solar system for emergency power to the stove and anything else as necessary.

I started with a Grape Solar 400 watt kit from Home Depot. These are currently about $1200 with free delivery. I won't quote specs here. You can look them up on line for yourself. The quality of the components is pretty good and I think this kit is a fair value for a starting point.



























This is my first post including pics so I hope this works.

My first try was with the original 4 panels mounted on a 2x4 frame. The frame was made to tilt on a metal conduit pipe and the whole assembly sat on 2 4x4 treated posts cemented into the ground. This was unstable and too flexible in the wind.

I decided to upgrade to 6 panels (600 watts). I built a new frame from 1-1/2 steel angle bolted together with 3/8 cap screws since I don't own a welder. This frame also tilts on metal conduit. The mounts are all home brewed with scrounged materials and a little help from some talented friends. The supporting structure was upgraded to 6x6's and this new arrangement is very strong and stable.

Because of shade trees in surrounding yards these panels had to be mounted some distance from my house. In order to save money on wire I connected the panels in series. The 2 extra panels and higher voltage from series connection required me to buy a better/larger
charge controller but more on that later.

I installed one ground rod but another is soon in the works. I also installed a local disconnect box as shown in the photo. This setup has been in service for over a year and survived 2 winters without problems.

I will post more installments to cover the charge controller, inverter, and battery setup over the next day or 2. I am happy to answer any questions as best I can.

Please understand that this project is NOT cost effective. It will probably never pay for itself as built. But I did it as a learning experience and I wanted to have some quality off grid capability under my own control. Ya can't put a price tag on peace of mind!


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Nice construction, is the angle adjustable, how did you do that? I think I would have used a schedule 40 pipe for the pivot pipe instead of the EMT, unless that's rigid conduit.

edit: Never mind on the pipe question, I see it is not EMT.

Did you get the 30% back off your taxes for the construction and panels and controllers?

*Rancher *


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Nice tilting stand.

Safely grounding the system is almost more of an art than a science but with only a few exceptions you are almost always better off using a single ground. This is because if you have a short going to one ground and touch that section you are safe because the power is going to ground instead of through your body. But if you have a part of the system on a separate ground and you touch both sections at the same time you become the conduit with the shorted power jumping through you to get to the 2nd ground.

There are also some advantages with lightening strikes using a single ground assuming the ground wire takes a fairly short path to ground. If the ground wire winds all over the place before connection to the ground rod the lighting energy may jump off the ground wire so keep the ground wire from the panels fairly short and minimize sharp bends. For lightening protection I use several of these on my larger system. https://www.solar-electric.com/midnite-solar-mnspd-300-dc-surge-protector.html They come in different sizes for both AC and DC power.

My system has 2 grounds; one for the ground mount panels and rack which run at 360v and the 2nd ground runs from the combiner box, breaker box, inverter, and controller through the house ground. This is because I didn't want to risk bringing lightening into the house.

You can find discussions on proper grounding here. Recent Discussions ? northernarizona-windandsun


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Look at the pic of the back side of the panels. There are 3 steel plates about 5 x 4 x 1/4 inch. These are bored so they can rotate around the conduit. I took some 1/2 conduit to form the braces that hold the panel frame at the correct angle to catch the sunlight. I adjust the angle in spring and fall...... due next week or so. I considered heavier pipe, but the whole thing isn't really that heavy. Yesterday we had gusts to 50 mph and nothing moved or bent. Thanks for the tips on grounding. I need more education on this subject and will read your recommended articles. No tax credits. My understanding is that you need grid-tie for that. This is completely independent. Currently I am really only using it to power a small chest freezer. But it can do much more. It can only power one or two items at a time but in an emergency 
I can rotate the freezer and fridge if necessary and I could pretty much survive indefinitely. You will get a kick out of my home brew control center pics tomorrow. Entirely functional but not very pretty and a few code violations too. Definitely a work in progress. I am also considering a small wind turbine to supplement power in the winter during extended overcast days.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Interesting, I have also made the case Solar is not cost effective until you have no other option. Then coast becomes a different issue. I will be watching the thread thanks for posting it.
In Wisconsin 10 degrees during most of the year and 20 degrees in winter for the angle


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Next up, batteries. 
I wanted quick and easy so I bought a plastic tool box from TRACTOR SUPPLY. I drilled and installed two conduit pipe vents into the battery box to vent charging gasses to the outside. I also applied foam rubber weatherstrip around the rim of the lid to try to seal the box from escaping hydrogen gas. This arrangement wasn't perfect, but it has served me well so far at a reasonable cost.

I started with 4 6-volt golf cart batteries at 205AH each. There are better quality batteries but not available locally. So I bought local to save on shipping costs. I added 2 more batteries when I installed 2 addition panels. 6 solar panels and 6 batteries. I feel the batteries are the weak link in this system. They don't really provide much storage capacity. The panels easily keep the battery bank charged. But battery technology isn't really that great and larger storage capacity is very expensive.

These CROWN batteries cost me $105 each locally.

As shown yesterday, I installed a disconnect on the wiring at the panels and another inside just before the input into the charge controller. The disconnects are simple and inexpensive. The ones you get at LOWES for use with outside air conditioners or pool filters. Rated 60 amps.

Everything is wired for 12 volt. The cable run to the solar panels is 110 feet so I used #8 AWG on recommendation from GRAPE SOLAR customer service.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Now the final installment.
The wiring comes in to a disconnect just before the charge controller. The original kit from HOME DEPOT included a PWM controller rated for 400 watts. Since I added 2 panels and wired them all in series, I needed to upgrade the controller so I bought this MORNINGSTAR unit. This is a really nice piece of gear. It's MPPT so it is supposed to be more efficient than PWM controllers. The readout gives me lots of info on the overall system performance.

I fused the batteries with a scrounged fuse block and 150 amp fuses. I need to devise a cover or box to protect this bare fuse wiring.

The inverter is the 2000 watt ZANTREX unit that came with the HOME DEPOT kit. Works great!

I added a 55 amp battery charger to give me the ability to charge the batteries from my portable generator if necessary. This IOTA charger will charge my battery bank with my HONDA inverter/generator on low idle. Of course the charger has it's own disconnect.

I plan on installing a lightening arrester as described above in this thread. (Thanks for that input). I'm very satisfied with this project. It's given me zero problems. I only wish I had a bit more battery capacity but that is beyond my price range right now. I also plan on installing a 12 volt lighting circuit in the house with one 12 volt led bulb fixture in each room. A 12 volt freezer would also be nice at some point.

That's it! My solar project. Please feel free to give guidance or input. I need all the help I can get!
Oh yes! Last point. I haven't kept detailed records but I have somewhere between 2500 and 3000 $ invested. Definitely NOT cost effective. But a real education.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have recently started looking into solar on a larger scale for the same reason as you guys. I currently have small solar but it is limited. Capable back up power for lights, power tools, etc. Lots of research to do. I will watch this thread to check on the progress. Thanks.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

FYI. When I needed a set of Crown batteries I called their national number and they had the local distributor deliver the batteries at a fair price and no shipping charge. I specked Water Miser caps on the batteries and they added them for about 1/2 the price if I'd ordered the caps separately online.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I like it. 12 volt lights is also my plan as it requires no inverter. If you look at Solar on a cost VS return Solar loses . Same with hybrid cars. The battery replacement will exceed any fuel savings over time. I have a hybrid car and was fully aware of that when it was purchased. But just because something is not cost effective does not mean it has no value.


----------



## Fl grandma (Dec 2, 2016)

Hi John, I'm finally somewhere that I can concentrate on the "Solar Powered Generator". I've seen what you all are talking about and it's all greek to me (being a woman) am not anywhere near your jargone...I know you last responded last year but first few months for me are busy...now I can concentrate on this big big project. I have gone to www.PowerEquipmentDirect.com model: Kohler Model: EGD-enCUBE-kit2 and the other place Total Solar Innovations the model: Solar Max 5300 System. You told me that I could build a more powerful unit, and I've held off on this cause you saw the specs and didn't think it was good for the price....I know the Kohler only has 1 s panel, and would need maybe at least 4 -1444 watt each. Hopefully this would furnish frig and other electrical appliances. Another thing I don't know what is a good brand vs another, inverters, and all else that goes with it. The solar panels look pricey...and I understand like everyone says, it's not cost effective, but when the electric goes out, that's what you have....a back up solution. If you'll take a look at both, because I think TSI improved their 5300 system, but still may be pricey...you gave me a whole list of things which I cannot find now..sorry, I hope you had a wonderful Christmas and Resurrection Sunday. We were busy, but God is good...so let me know what you recommend.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Nice set-up.


But why did you build it on the face of a cliff? :devil:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

I'm bumping up this thread too; good info right here.

Any changes or additions to your setup @Chiefster23 ?


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Actually, there have been some additions. Now I have 1000 watts of panels fixed tilt. I no longer adjust in spring and summer. I upgraded to an OUTBACK 80 amp charge controller and an OUTBACK 2000 watt inverter. I got this crazy idea to try powering a window air conditioner but That idea didn’t work out so well. I outlined some ideas I have for upgrades this coming summer in the other solar thread.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Chiefster23 said:


> Actually, there have been some additions. Now I have 1000 watts of panels fixed tilt. I no longer adjust in spring and summer. I upgraded to an OUTBACK 80 amp charge controller and an OUTBACK 2000 watt inverter. I got this crazy idea to try powering a window air conditioner but That idea didn't work out so well. I outlined some ideas I have for upgrades this coming summer in the other solar thread.


If you dont mind me asking..what happened re the a/c ? Did you run the gen at the same time? Sometimes when we have a heavy load (like the washing machine or a/c) we'll run it, as it tops up the batts at the same time.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

During the hours around noon in the summer months the solar system would carry the 8000 btu AC window unit but if it got cloudy or too late in the afternoon the AC put a heavy load on the batteries. I got tired of constantly monitoring the process and just gave up. I think with a newer, more efficient 5000 btu unit it might be a little more practical. I was big time into experimenting to find out what all I could power if it became necessary. My system isn’t really very big, but with juggling the loads I can keep the necessities running. The fridge and freezer are most important to keep from loosing the stored food.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Cheifster, at my last home I played with running a 5000 btu AC off a 490 watt system. I'd hold off turning it on until maybe 2 pm (after the batteries were well into absorb) but had to shut things down around 7-8 pm to protect the batteries. The batteries were needed for other things at night, probably like your system.

I hear that Panasonic now makes an inverter controlled window AC which is a bit more efficient.


----------

